# After-effects of C-Diff



## Little Hedgehog (Dec 2, 2008)

I've had two periods of C-Diff these last months: one in November 2011, one in December 2011. After 6 weeks of Vancomycin and lots of probiotics, it seems the bacteria is gone.Ive tested negative (both toxin and culture) in January, March and now I have another sample of which I should get the results tomorrow. So, assuming C-Diff is gone from my body, is it normal that my colon is still very sensitive?I've felt fine for 2 months after the Vanco, but then I contracted a simple, viral stomach bug in March and my colon seems to have a little trouble recovering from that. I have a lot of gas, and sometimes I have diahrea for a few days. It really alternates between normal stools and diahrea.The doc says that my colon is still recovering from the C-Diff, even if it's gone, and that's why the slightest stress or virus upsets it easily. She compared it with a bullet wound: just because the bullet's gone, doesn't mean the wound's gone. The wound needs time to heal and it's the same with my colon post-CDiff.Apparently, a colon can take months or even a full year to totally recover.She told me to give it time. She says that in time, it will return to normal but that for now, I have to give my colon time to recover: it went through 2 C-Diff infections and a viral infection in a couple of weeks time after all. She told me not to worry: she says my colon WILL recover in time, especially given my young age, but in the meantime, I have to simply be patient.Does this make sense to any of you?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Makes sense to me. This is why some people won't diagnose IBS until you have something like 6 months of symptoms.The colon takes time to heal up after any GI infection, even ones not nearly as bad as C diff.Even if you get post infectious IBS (symptoms that continue after the usual healing time for a GI infection) most commonly that resolves somewhere around the 2-3 year mark.So anyway. Do not expect that this is permanent, expect it to get better and focus on it getting better. That seems to help the body heal much more than fretting over the fact that you aren't 100% back to normal the day after the GI infection clears.


----------



## Little Hedgehog (Dec 2, 2008)

Kathleen M. said:


> Makes sense to me. This is why some people won't diagnose IBS until you have something like 6 months of symptoms.The colon takes time to heal up after any GI infection, even ones not nearly as bad as C diff.Even if you get post infectious IBS (symptoms that continue after the usual healing time for a GI infection) most commonly that resolves somewhere around the 2-3 year mark.So anyway. Do not expect that this is permanent, expect it to get better and focus on it getting better. That seems to help the body heal much more than fretting over the fact that you aren't 100% back to normal the day after the GI infection clears.


Thanks Kathleen. It reassures me.What I've also not thought about, is that last week I had a Twinrix vaccine (vaccine against Hepatitis A and B ) because I'm going on vacation to a country where this is advised. One of the more common side-effects of this vaccine is diahrrea... maybe that just made it worse. I can imagine the chances of this side-effect occuring is even higher on a recovering gut.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It does seem that when some part of your body is having some issues it is more likely that something with side effects will effect it.I think of it kinda like a measuring cup. The vaccine, drug, supplement, food only has an ounce or two of side effect to put in there, so it doesn't bother most people, but if your cup is almost full anyway it doesn't take much to get it overflowing.


----------



## Shelly wintgens (Mar 23, 2015)

I found out I had c-diff a few months ago for the first time and I have since have red dots that itch all over my body. My doctor said it looks like an allergic reaction!!! I am not taking or using anything different ! Has anyone ever experienced anything like this following c-Diff?


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

Not that I can recall. I have had at least one bout of C-Diff.


----------

